# Upshur Vertical



## jimsshop1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello all from Snowy Pa,

   Does anyone have plans for the Upshure Vertical engine to share? I have built a couple horizontal IC's and would like to build a larger scale of the Upshure just for fun.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 14, 2018)

The website can be a bit finicky but the Upshur family still sell the plans quite cheaply at https://upshurengineworks.com/#plans .


----------



## el gringo (Mar 14, 2018)

Issue #3 'Model Engine Builder' has the drawings I used to build the Upshure T Head as seen on my avator.
I erroneously submitted this on another thread earlier.
Ray M


----------



## jimsshop1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the link Cogsy. That's a beautiful engine you got there Ray. I want to build a larger scale engine with finned head, open push rods and rockers for both intake and exhaust. I want to accent it with a lot of brass. I have never done a 2 lobe cam but it can't be that difficult. Getting the timing right might be a little tricky though. I have 2 nice cast 6" flywheels and have most of it built in my head. I just wish I had a simple free cad program so I could at least start somewhere to draw it up as I'm not very good at free hand drawing. The last engine I built was the Kerzel and it really is a nice running engine thanks to all the help from Brian:thumbup:

Best to all from Jim in Pa


----------



## jimsshop1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cogsy said:


> The website can be a bit finicky but the Upshur family still sell the plans quite cheaply at https://upshurengineworks.com/#plans .



Hi Cogsy,

 I have tried that link several times at different times of the day and can't see the pictures at all and can't even send them a email. Do you know of any other source for the plans/

Thank you,

Jim in Pa


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry Jim, but that's the only source I know of. I do know the site is sometimes up, sometimes not. I just checked it and it's currently working for me, pictures and all. You could also try emailing them directly at [email protected] . Good luck!


----------



## jimsshop1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Cogsy said:


> Sorry Jim, but that's the only source I know of. I do know the site is sometimes up, sometimes not. I just checked it and it's currently working for me, pictures and all. You could also try emailing them directly at [email protected] . Good luck!



Cogsy,

   Site was up and working:thumbup: Got 2 sets of plans ordered! Thank you, thank you! Have a great day!

Jim in Pa


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 18, 2018)

Glad you got it sorted. Looking forward to seeing your builds!


----------



## mnay (Mar 21, 2018)

elgringo,
Does the t-head run well?  I have that one on my bucket list.
Mike


----------



## el gringo (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes Mike it runs very well.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdxz97MpxXY[/ame]

If you get around to it i've got some build pics somewhere...

Ray M


----------



## mnay (Mar 23, 2018)

Beautiful engine


----------

